# Let's Get Excited - Rocky Balboa!



## SteveCallas (Apr 29, 2006)

I haven't been to a movie theater since White Noise in Feb '05, almost two years ago. The combination of poor sound, poor video, cell phones, little kids, punky teens, talking, increasing ticket prices, and various other negative aspects (did I mention poor sound and video?) combined with the upgrades made to my own HT system and the dirt cheap cost of renting dvds from Family Video ($0.50 for 5 days) or buying them with all of the various great deals out there, made it a no brainer to just stop going. The definition of insanity is doing the same thing over and over and expecting a different result right?

Long story short, Rocky Balboa is gonna break that streak this Christmas. Flashback montages to include Mr. T and Ivan Drago. I can honestly say, no exaggeration, that I've seen each Rocky iteration at least 30 times, with my viewings of Rocky IV probably being over 50. I know these movies practically word for word - when TNT/TBS/TNN/SpikeTV used to have their week long Rocky fests, I'd not only sit and watch two to three of them back to back, I'd sit and watch to or three of them back to back each night of the week. 

So anybody else fired up to see this movie? It only gets better with Rambo IV coming out down the road. Stallone will show the Matt Damon's and Vin Diesel's  :rofl: what a real action hero is. I'm excited!


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

I'd say it should be interesting... but hey now... dissin' my man Van. :huh: One of my favorite movies is Chronicles of Riddick. Personally I think he'd make a good Rambo. And I really enjoyed the Bourne movies too. addle:

I'm thinking I'll like Rambo better than Rocky.


----------



## SteveCallas (Apr 29, 2006)

Eh, Stallone, Arnold, Willis, Gibson, and Van Damme knew how to do it right. Today's "action" stars just can't pull it off to my eyes. They're either always trying to be super cool or they just don't have heart, I can't find them very believable. On the other hand, when watching the team from a film like Predator, it's just more enjoyable.

"This stuff will make you a *******ed Sexual Tyrannosaurus, just like me"









The only ones I enjoy nowadays are Jason Statham and Jackie Chan. They bypass trying to seem cool and just get straight to the action.


----------



## SteveCallas (Apr 29, 2006)

All reviews I've seen of the early screening say it's equal to or BETTER THAN the original Rocky. This will be a great Christmas gift :bigsmile:


----------



## eddthompson (Aug 19, 2006)

I cant wait for this, the trailer got me hyped!

edd


----------



## Adz (Nov 18, 2006)

I can't stand the reason why Sly did this movie, but since I prided myself once as somewhat of a Rocky Officanado, I will be there opening night. But its hard to forget the end of Rocky I where Apollo says, "Aint gonna be no rematch" to which Rocky replies "Don't Want One"! Or the beginning of Rocky II where Adrian reminds Rocky ,"the doctors say you could go blind" to which Rocky replies "ain't nobody going blind I see like a beagle or something like that". Geeezzz, those couldn't have been farther from the truth.


----------



## SteveCallas (Apr 29, 2006)

Well let's not fo the brain damage after the beating he took from Drago as well. No doctor would clear him for fighting again. But ****, these are just details :R You can't keep Rocky down.



> to which Rocky replies "Don't Want One"! Or the beginning of Rocky II where Adrian reminds Rocky ,"the doctors say you could go blind" to which Rocky replies "ain't nobody going blind I see like a beagle or something like that".


Yeah but then Apollo launched a media campaign to humiliate Rocky to get him back into the ring. Rocky Balboa, "the Italian chicken". To top it off, Adrian's first demand after coming out of a several week coma is fr Rocky to win. Sure, the Rocky movies may not have the most elegant plot lines, but they at least try to keep things somewhat logical.


----------



## Adz (Nov 18, 2006)

Hmmm......glad I went to see it, but felt like I got swindled by Stallone needing money to pay for his toys and whatever else. The worst movie out of the six and its not even close (and that includes #5 with Tommy Gunn and all that home team ****). However, best part of the movie was Burt Young's Paulie character - he was on. His best Paulie role to date.


----------



## Adz (Nov 18, 2006)

Here are a couple of cool Rocky Balboa links.


http://sports.espn.go.com/espn/page2/story?page=simmons/vault 



Sports Guy's article on the new movie... 

http://sports.espn.go.com/espn/page2/story?page=simmons/061220


----------



## SteveCallas (Apr 29, 2006)

All the critic's reviews I read going in were good - I should have known that was a bad sign for a hardcore Rocky fan like me  This one was a pretty big disappointment. Part V is a much better ending to the series than this one in my opinion. This one just didn't have enough Rocky flavor, and those scenes during the credits really rubbed some salt into the wound....what was he thinking? :huh:


----------

